
70,000 ATMs to support cardless cash withdrawal via Touch ID - drewhoo
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/07/15/cardless-withdrawls-touch-id-70k-atms/
======
dozzie
So now you don't even need your credit/debit card to be stolen for you to lose
money while walking on the street.

